# fine tuning macro



## pixmedic (May 4, 2014)

so....macro without a focusing rail. pretty tough. 
deciding how many extension tubes to use, what focal length lens to use with them....
trying to balance DOF, manually getting focus...
trying to decide if i have enough interest to actually get a real macro lens instead of just messing with extension tubes....but im not terribly pleased with my results thus far with the tubes+50mm. Im not sure where exactly I am going wrong with this. This is my second attempt at macro. any suggestions from some more experienced macro people would be appreciated.  I think my biggest issue is nailing focus. difficult when you either have to move the object, or the whole camera on a tripod. 


shot with 50mm f/1.8D with 68mm of extension tubes. 36mm+20mm+12mm tubes. 


DSC_1960 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2014)

OMG, stacking all three tubes is a major PITA. It's a LOT easier to have a longer lens, like a 105mm or 180mm macro, so you can get some magnification via focal length, as opposed to being right on top of the subject with a 50 and three light-sucking tubes behind it.

If you have something longer, like the 180 Nikkor, add a single 20mm tube to it and breathe a LOT easier. The 180 AF-D is actually pretty decent as a macro substitute, and its loooong enough to give the magny you seek, without the headaches. I spent much of one summer about twelve years ago, chasing butterflies with a 180 AF-D and 20mm tube. It's pretty decent.


----------



## pixmedic (May 4, 2014)

yea...PITA pretty much sums it up. 
unfortunately, I got rid of my 180mm f/2.8 a while back after I got the 70-200 f/2.8, although i kinda miss the 180. that thing was a tank! loved that lens. I spent a lot of time at the dog park with the 180mm glued to my camera. 
prime lens wise, the longest i have right how is 85mm.  how are zoom lenses with the extension tubes? 

I was going to do a bunch more "test shots" with some different lenses...but i got tired of sticking myself with the needle.


----------



## orionmystery (May 5, 2014)

I really have no idea what you guys are talking about.

68mm of tubes on the 50mm lens will give you more than 1:1 (1X) magnification. The best way to find out is to photography an mm ruler.

Macro Magnification - how to calculate? | Up Close with Nature

Canon 100mm macro, Nikon 105mm macro, Sigma 180 macro, they are all 1:1 macro lens. Adding tubes works better on shorter lens in the sense that it gives you bigger magnification.


----------



## sm4him (May 5, 2014)

Well, I can't speak to the technical side of things and explain "why," but I can tell you that I have a LOT more trouble getting really good results with my extension tubes than with my Tokina 100mm macro lens.  To be fair, I'm not sure I've tried the extension tubes on something like my Sigma 50mm f/1.4; I may have only used them on my kit lens, the 18-55mm.

You CAN do focus stacking, without a rail, by the way--at least with my Tokina, I can. I've only done it once, so far, but got better than expected results. You can see it here. 
I just used a tripod and set it up to focus on the very front edge of the feather, then with each successive shot, I just edged the focusing ring a little, so it was focusing on a spot further and further back. That doesn't make sense, I know. I don't know how to explain it, I just know it worked!

Not to say a focus rail wouldn't make life easier!


----------



## jjtarnow (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you avoid using a focusing rail due to cost or a lack of interest in setting it up?


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

good idea) like your logo style


----------

